# Lower back pain?? 33 weeks



## Amsan

The last 3 days I've had this awful lower back pain. It doesn't necessarily feel like back contractions, I don't think, I'm not sure because I'm a FTM :haha: 

But its literally right where I get cramps when I have a period, its dull and achey and I feel like I'm going to die (I may be over exaggerating a bit :haha: ) 

Is it all part of regular pregnancy pains or should I be concerned?

I put this heating pack on it last night because I really was about in tears it hurt so bad and that seemed to help. It hasn't been too bad this morning but I still feel some pressure/pain.


----------



## Nicolalove353

That is the exact kind of pain I have been feeling the last 2 days except mine is low on my cervix area. Not sure if the back pain is a normal occurrence at 33 weeks, I really have not had much back pain other than when I am on my feet too long. Maybe try calling your dr to see what s/he says. Is it a constant feeling or does it come and go in waves? Maybe it's bh? My best friend tells me that the cramps I'm having is bh. I always thought they would feel like tightening, not the dull achy feeling. Who knows? Being a ftm can be scary at times! Good luck and I hope your pain goes away soon.


----------



## Amsan

Nicolalove353 said:


> That is the exact kind of pain I have been feeling the last 2 days except mine is low on my cervix area. Not sure if the back pain is a normal occurrence at 33 weeks, I really have not had much back pain other than when I am on my feet too long. Maybe try calling your dr to see what s/he says. Is it a constant feeling or does it come and go in waves? Maybe it's bh? My best friend tells me that the cramps I'm having is bh. I always thought they would feel like tightening, not the dull achy feeling. Who knows? Being a ftm can be scary at times! Good luck and I hope your pain goes away soon.

I have an appointment on Monday so I may talk to him about it then.. Its pretty consistent, it may be from sitting too long too at work I guess. My BH have always felt like tightening too. It definitely is rough being a FTM! At least we'll have some experience for the next go around! :haha:


----------



## Cazran25

I've had awful lower back pain for the last 5 days, it has me in tears where it is so intense :-(

I took a codeine last night & actually managed to sleep but if I try & relax during the day it's horrific.

My midwife didn't seem that concerned when I saw her Yesterday, just said it was most likely a combination of baby's position & the extra weight.

Maybe ask your doctor or midwife?


----------



## Amsan

Cazran25 said:


> I've had awful lower back pain for the last 5 days, it has me in tears where it is so intense :-(
> 
> I took a codeine last night & actually managed to sleep but if I try & relax during the day it's horrific.
> 
> My midwife didn't seem that concerned when I saw her Yesterday, just said it was most likely a combination of baby's position & the extra weight.
> 
> Maybe ask your doctor or midwife?

That's kinda what I'm thinking, since he's so low and already at 5.23 lbs! I'm gonna double check Tuesday when I go in.


----------



## craftymama

A nagging lower backache was my only symptom when I began preterm labor with both my first two kids. It doesn't always neccessarily mean thats what it is, obviously there is gonna be back pain when there's a watermelon being carried around in front of you, but its best to tell your doctor so she can make sure nothing is going on yet. With DD I ignored it, as a FTM I chalked it up to pregnancy. When I had mentioned it because it had started getting so bad she checked and I was already 2 cm.


----------

